# Sweetwater Shoot this weekend Feb. 11st This is a Qualifier.



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 6, 2017)

Well it is that time again!!! Look forward to seeing everyone again. Come out and get ready for the Hoyt Archery Pro/Am in Foley, Alabama February 16th -19th, We will have all 20 of the ASA targets that will be at the Pro/Am. You can also get qualified to shoot the state which happens to be at Sweetwater this year.

When: Saturday 02,11,2017
Time: Sign up any time between 8am-2pm

(As long as you have paid and going to the first target by 2:00 you can shoot.)

There will be a Concession stand at this shoot.

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like a plan !


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm in!!!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 9, 2017)

Me too with some extras


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 9, 2017)

Just a heads up, There is some road construction on HWY 78 and Mann Rd. For those of you that come off I-20. Just follow the detour signs.  
The weather looks like it will nice this month, with a lot of sunshine. Look forward to seeing everyone Saturday.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 10, 2017)

Targets set, ready for the foam killerz!!!

see y'all tomorrow! weather should be beautiful!!! 

a small amount of concessions will be available at 11am


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 10, 2017)

We coming 6 in tow!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 11, 2017)

On the way !


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 11, 2017)

It was a good set. Thanks for the ride.


----------

